# Norwegian: langhelg



## Grefsen

My appointments this afternoon got rescheduled so my long President's Day weekend just got a few hours longer.  

Could I use "lang helg" in the following sentence for a 3 1/2 day weekend?

Jeg ser nå  frem til lang presidentsdag-helgen. 		

I now look forward to the long Presidents' Day weekend.


----------



## basslop

As always in Norwegian, compound words: Langhelg. In this case however, you  should try one of the following:

"Jeg ser nå fram til den lange presidentdag-helgen"
"Jeg ser nå fram til den utvidede presidentdag-helgen"


----------



## Zluim

"Langhelg" is the expression used when a weekend is "extended" by a holiday, but "presidentsdagslanghelgen" is quite a mouthful. You could simply say "presidentsdag og langhelg", i.e.:

Jeg er blitt ferdig med tre veldig travle arbeidsuker, og jeg ser nå frem til presidentsdag og langhelg.


----------



## Grefsen

Zluim said:


> "Langhelg" is the expression used when a weekend is "extended" by a holiday, but "presidentsdagslanghelgen" is quite a mouthful. You could simply say "presidentsdag og langhelg", i.e.:
> 
> Jeg er blitt ferdig med tre veldig travle arbeidsuker, og jeg ser nå frem til presidentsdag og langhelg.


Yes, "presidentsdagslanghelgen" is quite a mouthful!  

Would this be another option?

Jeg ser nå frem til langhelg (på grunn av presidentsdagen).


----------



## Zluim

Ja, absolutt.


----------



## nickleus

Grefsen said:


> Yes, "presidentsdagslanghelgen" is quite a mouthful!
> 
> Would this be another option?
> 
> Jeg ser nå frem til langhelg (på grunn av presidentsdagen).



You would just say:
Jeg gleder meg til langhelg.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for forslaget! 


nickleus said:


> you would just say:
> jeg gleder meg til langhelg


I will use your suggestion next time.


----------



## hanne

nickleus said:


> You would just say:
> Jeg gleder meg til langhelg.


Shouldn't that at least be "jeg gleder meg til langhelgen"?


----------



## nickleus

hanne said:


> Shouldn't that at least be "jeg gleder meg til langhelgen"?


Yeah oops =) But you can say "Jeg gleder meg til det blir langhelg.".


----------



## Eskil

hanne said:


> Shouldn't that at least be "jeg gleder meg til langhelgen"?


 
It depends on what you want to communicate: If you are looking forward to one spesific week-end you should say: "Jeg gleder meg til langhelgen".

If you are just looking forward for some time off from work, and a week-end is coming up, you would say: "Jeg gleder meg til langhelg"

The first sentece focuses on spesific dates, while the second sentence foucses on the fact that you will be away from work.


----------



## eric489

nickleus said:


> You would just say:
> Jeg gleder meg til langhelg.



So would I.

Even though presidentsdaglanghelg(en) and all other above-mentionned forms are correct and would pass unoticed in a conversation, it's just too heavy on the tongue.

Langhelg would be chosen due to lexicological lazyness. And that's the term I would use.


----------

